# "Adoft Hitler" birthday cake



## Thorlifter (Dec 17, 2008)

EASTON, Pa. – A supermarket is defending itself for refusing to a write out 3-year-old Adolf Hitler Campbell's name on his birthday cake.

Deborah Campbell, 25, of nearby Hunterdon County, N.J., said she phoned in her order last week to the Greenwich ShopRite. When she told the bakery department she wanted her son's name spelled out, she was told to talk to a supervisor, who denied the request.

Karen Meleta, a ShopRite spokeswoman, said the store denied similar requests from the Campbells the last two years, including a request for a swastika.

"We reserve the right not to print anything on the cake that we deem to be inappropriate," Meleta said. "We considered this inappropriate."

The Campbells ultimately got their cake decorated at a Wal-Mart in Pennsylvania, Deborah Campbell said Tuesday.

Wal-Mart spokeswoman Anna Taylor told The Easton Express-Times that the store won't put anything illegal or profane on a cake but thinks it's important to respect the views of customers and employees.

"Our No. 1 priority in decorating cakes is to serve the customer to the best of our ability," Taylor said from Bentonville, Ark.

When reached by The Associated Press, Taylor said she'd call back to provide a comment.

Heath Campbell said he named his son after Adolf Hitler because he liked the name and because "no one else in the world would have that name."

The Campbells' two other children are named JoyceLynn Aryan Nation Campbell, who turns 2 in a few months, and Honszlynn Hinler Jeannie Campbell, who will be 1 in April.

Campbell said he was raised not to avoid people of other races but not to mix with them socially or romantically. But he said he would try to raise his children differently.

"Say he grows up and hangs out with black people. That's fine, I don't really care," he said. "That's his choice."

He said about 12 people attended the birthday party on Sunday, including several children of mixed race.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Erich (Dec 17, 2008)

you have to wonder if the parents have everything normal going on upstairs. S**t for brains ?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 17, 2008)

That kid is going to be scarred for life. I have to be honest, it should be illegal to name your child that.


----------



## evangilder (Dec 17, 2008)

The guy claims to not be racist, but the names of the kids, including Aryan Nation and requesting a swastika on a cake? I read another article that stated he wore German WWII boots as well. Actions speak louder than words...


----------



## ToughOmbre (Dec 17, 2008)

Those "parents" are definitely *Sick!*

TO


----------



## Messy1 (Dec 17, 2008)

evangilder said:


> The guy claims to not be racist, but the names of the kids, including Aryan Nation and requesting a swastika on a cake? I read another article that stated he wore German WWII boots as well. Actions speak louder than words...



I agree Evan. This guys actions scream he is a Nazi sympathizer and racist, not to mention a complete dirtbag. You generally only name your children after people you admire and strive to be like. IMO, naming your child after someone is the single greatest compliment you can give a person. As far as my thinking goes, Hitler and his fellow Nazis are this guy's heroes, and must be a big influence on him. I feel so bad for this little boy, and his other siblings. First he is being brought into this world by two misguided parents, and also for all the hell he will be in for his whole life with this name. Hopefully he can learn to think for himself and not follow in the example being set by his parents!


----------



## fly boy (Dec 17, 2008)

Thorlifter said:


> EASTON, Pa. – A supermarket is defending itself for refusing to a write out 3-year-old Adolf Hitler Campbell's name on his birthday cake.
> 
> Deborah Campbell, 25, of nearby Hunterdon County, N.J., said she phoned in her order last week to the Greenwich ShopRite. When she told the bakery department she wanted her son's name spelled out, she was told to talk to a supervisor, who denied the request.
> 
> ...



dang you beat me to it


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 17, 2008)

There is a picture of the "Parents" along with the young birthday Boy to go along with the article as well.
Kid looks normal, "Parents", not so much.
What the he!! is the matter with someone that would name thier children such names and then have the nerve to state they are not Biggoted, give me a break.


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Dec 17, 2008)

Bucksnort101 said:


> There is a picture of the "Parents" along with the young birthday Boy to go along with the article as well.
> Kid looks normal, "Parents", not so much.
> What the he!! is the matter with someone that would name thier children such names and then have the nerve to state they are not Biggoted, give me a break.



Buck, I'm afraid stupidity is rampant. 
This man claims not to be racist; but naming your son after one of the most evil man in history, and asking for a swastika shows his true colors.


----------



## evangilder (Dec 17, 2008)

Can you imagine what would happen if the poor kid wanted to join the military?? He would have to requisition a new name!


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Dec 17, 2008)

evangilder said:


> Can you imagine what would happen if the poor kid wanted to join the military?? He would have to requisition a new name!



True, his school life is going to be hell.


----------



## Bernhart (Dec 17, 2008)

My dad's middle name was adolf, he hated it and would never sign it on anything. he was born in Holland in 1936 and at the time he was named it was a fairly common name.


----------



## Heinz (Dec 18, 2008)

Pathetic and sad are the best adjectives that come to mind.


----------



## seesul (Dec 18, 2008)

His parents should go to a psychological examination...can´t say anything else.


----------



## JugBR (Dec 18, 2008)

adolf hitler ? i would throw shoes on his head if i could...

"- Dies ist seine Geburtstagstorte, Sie dreckiger Hund!"


----------



## Marcel (Dec 18, 2008)

Bernhart said:


> My dad's middle name was adolf, he hated it and would never sign it on anything. he was born in Holland in 1936 and at the time he was named it was a fairly common name.



Adolf is still a normal but a little old fashioned name here in the Netherlands. I think the Hitler part in the name is rather distasteful, poor boy.


----------



## 109ROAMING (Dec 18, 2008)

Just sad really ,whats this world come to.......


----------



## wilbur1 (Dec 18, 2008)

Supid...............just plain ole fashioned stupid



Isnt there a rule against them breeding?


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Dec 18, 2008)

wilbur1 said:


> Supid...............just plain ole fashioned stupid
> 
> 
> 
> Isnt there a rule against them breeding?



If not, there should be.


----------



## Messy1 (Dec 18, 2008)

That boy may end up in a clock tower somewhere with a rifle.


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Dec 18, 2008)

Messy1 said:


> That boy may end up in a clock tower somewhere with a rifle.



I hope not, we don't need another Charles Wittman.


----------



## Messy1 (Dec 18, 2008)

I agree Vassilli, it just always seems it's kids that come from messed up situations like this with morons for parents who end up doing senseless acts like that.


----------



## Freebird (Dec 18, 2008)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> That kid is going to be scarred for life. I have to be honest, it should be illegal to name your child that.



It is illegal in Germany correct?



evangilder said:


> The guy claims to not be racist, but the names of the kids, including Aryan Nation and requesting a swastika on a cake? I read another article that stated he wore German WWII boots as well. Actions speak louder than words...



The usual BS denial of racists. They said something like - We have nothing against other races, we just don't want contact with them...  



Erich said:


> you have to wonder if the parents have everything normal going on upstairs.





seesul said:


> His parents should go to a psychological examination...can´t say anything else.



No need for a psycological exam Seesul, we all know what it would discover - that the parents are a couple of crazy racist ****'s.

Yank the kids from the house on the grounds of abuse - before they're screwed up for life. Have the parents both "fixed" at the local vet and ban them from parenting for life.

Your personal "rights" to do what you want should not include the "right" to fill your kids head with racism, hate and other BS 


[/rant]


----------



## Freebird (Dec 18, 2008)

JugBR said:


> adolf hitler ? i would throw shoes on his head if i could...
> 
> "- Dies ist seine Geburtstagstorte, Sie dreckiger Hund!"




Jug I hope you mean throwing shoes at the parents, not the 3 year old kid...


----------



## seesul (Dec 18, 2008)

freebird said:


> No need for a psycological exam Seesul, we all know what it would discover - that the parents are a couple of crazy racist ****'s.
> [/rant]



Yep, but the doctors could maybe enjoin these parents to have another childen called as Mengele, Göring or Goebels...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 18, 2008)

freebird said:


> It is illegal in Germany correct?



Yes and rightfully so.


----------



## Erich (Dec 18, 2008)

we can only pray if the boy makes it to his 18th birthday that he has the smarts to go in and legally have his name changed .........


----------



## Freebird (Dec 18, 2008)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Yes and rightfully so.



What would happen in Germany in a case where the parents are raising their kids to be Aryan Nations or Neo-Nazis? Can the state remove the children?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 18, 2008)

freebird said:


> What would happen in Germany in a case where the parents are raising their kids to be Aryan Nations or Neo-Nazis? Can the state remove the children?



That I do not know. I will ask a friend of mine who is a social worker.


----------



## seesul (Dec 18, 2008)

Erich said:


> we can only pray if the boy makes it to his 18th birthday that he has the smarts to go in and legally have his name changed .........



also because Hitler has only got one ball


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Dec 18, 2008)

Messy1 said:


> I agree Vassilli, it just always seems it's kids that come from messed up situations like this with morons for parents who end up doing senseless acts like that.



Pretty much, Eric Harris, that Virginia Tech psycho.


----------



## Erich (Dec 18, 2008)

Yikes Roman I hope you're wrong about this poor little guy .......... 8)


----------



## seesul (Dec 18, 2008)

Erich said:


> Yikes Roman I hope you're wrong about this poor little guy .......... 8)



Me too, it was just a joke.
Yep, poor little guy...


----------



## Parmigiano (Dec 18, 2008)

The parents just deserve that the girl will fall in love and marry with a guy named 'John Josif Vissarionovič Džugašvili Gori Stalin Brown'


----------



## JugBR (Dec 18, 2008)

freebird said:


> Jug I hope you mean throwing shoes at the parents, not the 3 year old kid...



im talking about the other hitler ! the "celebrity one" !!!

i tihnk theres laws to protect and change humiliating names of childrens isnt ? if some one from his family protest against this name choice...

i dont know... just an idea...


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Dec 19, 2008)

JugBR said:


> im talking about the other hitler ! the "celebrity one" !!!
> 
> i tihnk theres laws to protect and change humiliating names of childrens isnt ? if some one from his family protest against this name choice...
> 
> i dont know... just an idea...



"The celebrity one" ?!


----------



## Maestro (Dec 20, 2008)

As I said in the thread I started about that (sorry for starting a second thread, by the way), I bet the father has the number "88" tatooed on his shoulder...

8 = 8th letter of alphabet, "H"
88 = HH
HH = Heil Hitler



freebird said:


> What would happen in Germany in a case where the parents are raising their kids to be Aryan Nations or Neo-Nazis? Can the state remove the children?



Hah ! It somehow reminded me of that scene from Boston Legal... You know, the episode with those two teenage twin girls singing racist country songs ? They were "educated" by their parents to be racists and their aunt wanted to take them away from their parents and raise them in a more normal way. At the end of the show, when the girls started to sing to thank the redhead lawyer, he answered : "I'm a Jewish gay from Mexico." And the father had a look on his face that meant something like : "You sick bastard..."

Hah... It made me laugh so hard... I'm sure you can find it on YouTube if you take a look.


----------



## Maestro (Jan 23, 2009)

Looks like Child Welfare officials are finally putting their pants on...

Mother of children named after Nazis: We didn't abuse Adolf Hitler and his siblings


----------



## Njaco (Jan 23, 2009)

and Divison of Youth and Family Services took the kids. Best thing for them.


----------



## Clay_Allison (Jan 23, 2009)

I'm a former corrections officer. I can tell you I have no love for guys with the swastika tattooed on their heads.


----------



## evangilder (Jan 23, 2009)

Can we all say dysfunctional?!?!?!


----------



## Wyckedangel (Apr 23, 2019)

Messy1 said:


> I agree Evan. This guys actions scream he is a Nazi sympathizer and racist, not to mention a complete dirtbag. You generally only name your children after people you admire and strive to be like. IMO, naming your child after someone is the single greatest compliment you can give a person. As far as my thinking goes, Hitler and his fellow Nazis are this guy's heroes, and must be a big influence on him. I feel so bad for this little boy, and his other siblings. First he is being brought into this world by two misguided parents, and also for all the hell he will be in for his whole life with this name. Hopefully he can learn to think for himself and not follow in the example being set by his parents!


Maybe he named his children before he realized the way he was brought,up was wrong, he did state he's trying to raise his,off spring differently.. So what if they like unique one of a kind names, they can't help that the original Hunter was a Jew and baby killer, no more than kids named Timothy can help that Timothy McVeigh was the Unabomber.. Or no more than I can help that I was named Tonya Renee after a Spanish whore my sperm donor used to fuck.. The children's names should not be a basis on whether or not social services remove them,from their parents home.. If gay people can get married, other people can name their kids Adolf Hitler, Aryan Nation or even Joseph cause we all know Stalin's first name was Joseph... Get a grip people and quit casting judgement on other people.. If you don't agree with it, keep scrolling and move along..

Reactions: Old Old:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wyckedangel (Apr 23, 2019)

Oh and my grand children are mixed, before you misjudge me and call me a racist too


----------



## nuuumannn (Apr 23, 2019)

Wyckedangel said:


> So what if they like unique one of a kind names,



Oh come on, get real! Spelling Kylie with an X is unique and unusual, using Hitler as a name is deliberately provocative and downright stupid. I suspect your post is also designed to be deliberately provocative. 

Won't be long before you're banned mate.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 23, 2019)

Wyckedangel said:


> Maybe he named his children before he realized the way he was brought,up was wrong, he did state he's trying to raise his,off spring differently.. So what if they like unique one of a kind names, they can't help that the original Hunter was a Jew and baby killer, no more than kids named Timothy can help that Timothy McVeigh was the Unabomber.. Or no more than I can help that I was named Tonya Renee after a Spanish whore my sperm donor used to fuck.. The children's names should not be a basis on whether or not social services remove them,from their parents home.. If gay people can get married, other people can name their kids Adolf Hitler, Aryan Nation or even Joseph cause we all know Stalin's first name was Joseph... Get a grip people and quit casting judgement on other people.. If you don't agree with it, keep scrolling and move along..



Is this the only reason you joined this forum? To dig up an old thread from last decade?


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Apr 23, 2019)

Wyckedangel said:


> Maybe he named his children before he realized the way he was brought,up was wrong, he did state he's trying to raise his,off spring differently.. So what if they like unique one of a kind names, they can't help that the original Hunter was a Jew and baby killer, no more than kids named Timothy can help that Timothy McVeigh was the Unabomber.. Or no more than I can help that I was named Tonya Renee after a Spanish whore my sperm donor used to fuck.. The children's names should not be a basis on whether or not social services remove them,from their parents home.. If gay people can get married, other people can name their kids Adolf Hitler, Aryan Nation or even Joseph cause we all know Stalin's first name was Joseph... Get a grip people and quit casting judgement on other people.. If you don't agree with it, keep scrolling and move along..

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 24, 2019)



Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 24, 2019)



Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------

